# Maybe a jersey swap  ????????



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 10, 2014)

I see were trexlertown is not having a spring swap.I can get a great location here in south jersey.Google FLEMINGS PUMPKIN RUN and look at this crazy place.This place also was on THE PICKERS TV SHOW. If I can guarantee 15 venders.i will go talk to harry.


----------



## bike (Feb 11, 2014)

*Stockton I think it was*

was pretty decent 'central' near freehold- rockys down south more muscle bikes- decent- Amber schwinn in fair lawn- small but some quality- for some reason they did not seem to last.


----------



## catfish (Feb 11, 2014)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> I see were trexlertown is not having a spring swap.I can get a great location here in south jersey.Google FLEMINGS PUMPKIN RUN and look at this crazy place.This place also was on THE PICKERS TV SHOW. If I can guarantee 15 venders.i will go talk to harry.




Why not just have one in Trexlertown without using Paul's bike shop? All you need to do is call and book the field. Just because he does the fall show doesn't mean someone else can't do a spring show.... There are all kinds of shows at that field bihind the fire station all summer long.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 11, 2014)

catfish said:


> Why not just have one in Trexlertown without using Paul's bike shop? All you need to do is call and book the field. Just because he does the fall show doesn't mean someone else can't do a spring show.... There are all kinds of shows at that field bihind the fire station all summer long.




That's a hell of a good thought.Definitely worth looking into,are there any members living in that area that can check this out.


----------



## kos22us (Feb 12, 2014)

i live in PA about 2 hours away from T-town but it may be a little late for a spring show now, organizing a swap meet at the last minute isnt something i would want to take on right now, a new swap has to be promoted out the whazoo, i might be willing to look into for next spring, another thing that needs to be considered is the turn out, alot attend  the fall swap cause there isnt much else going on, if we did one in the spring of course us PA & jersey guys will be there but are we really going to get the VA guys and NYorkers, north of NY guys let alone the other states when memory lane & ann arbor are right around the corner


----------



## catfish (Feb 12, 2014)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> That's a hell of a good thought.Definitely worth looking into,are there any members living in that area that can check this out.




Thanks. I thought so too.


----------



## catfish (Feb 12, 2014)

kos22us said:


> i live in PA about 2 hours away from T-town but it may be a little late for a spring show now, organizing a swap meet at the last minute isnt something i would want to take on right now, a new swap has to be promoted out the whazoo, i might be willing to look into for next spring, another thing that needs to be considered is the turn out, alot attend  the fall swap cause there isnt much else going on, if we did one in the spring of course us PA & jersey guys will be there but are we really going to get the VA guys and NYorkers, north of NY guys let alone the other states when memory lane & ann arbor are right around the corner




Your right about that. It might be too late. But if we planed for next year, and gave out flyers at the October Trexlertown show. That would be good.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 12, 2014)

catfish said:


> Your right about that. It might be too late. But if we planed for next year, and gave out flyers at the October Trexlertown show. That would be good.




I will make a few phone calls in the next couple of days.Will try to get some site fees.


----------

